# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Let me step into the dragons Den

## BIGGS

Ok so lets imagine i am stepping into the dragons dens, and you guys are the dragons (though im not looking for money or investment...just advice for now)

I am a 29yr old male living in cape town and working as a GM at an engineering manufacturing company. I enjoy my work but every single day I dream about having my own business, and each day I dream, I lose a day I could have been running my very own business, as small as my ideas may be.

I would love to start a business in line with something I love, I love animals and I love food.

IDEA 1 - PET/AQUARIUM STORE: initially suppose to be an 'aquarium' store only but in the area I am eyeing, an aquarium store would not be enough as a large chunk of the community have dogs and Birds, the idea is now then an aquarium store which stock also small animals (cats/hamsters/rabbit) and a range of birds, and accessories, food and toys for all pets. The only issue with this one is start-up capital, it would require a large sum, while I have saved a sum, and intend to sell one of my cars as well, this will still not be enough, so would have to maybe look at investor or loan or or...

IDEA 2 - TAKE AWAY/FOOD: the idea is solid, the menu solid, the concept is there, but location is  difficult one for me here, i have looked and looked and considered again and again but cannot decide on a suitable location for this type of business.

IDEA 3 - CONVENIENCE STORE(MINI SUPERMARKET): I have identified an area which requires this kind of business, the issue with this one is finding premises in this area, i am still looking however.

please bear in mind, these are ideas, who knows, i may end up opening a barber shop, the ultimate plan is to own my own business. i hope to start something up without leaving my current job just yet. i have a wife who is very much capable of managing a business for me,i will be available for the business after working hours and on weekends.
i would like some advice from the people here who have successfully started small businesses. what to look out for, what to avoid, i am very afraid, but i promised myself i need to start something before i am 30yrs old, infact i should have started long ago but every idea just does not seem right.

thank you all

----------


## IanF

Biggs
I would look at what lifestyle you want and try get the best fit business around that. The main factor being do you want to be on call 24/7 which some businesses require. I am next to a 24/7 pizza shop and only see the owner in for 2 hours in the morning. Then look at your interests and skills which you have done. 

Anyway good luck.

----------


## HR Solutions

Biggs - you seem to have that drive and ambition to succeed.  Good for you.
Im sure you will receive many tips and ideas to go forward, but if I may suggest one or two.  Do a bit of market research into the area/product etc.  Do something that is in demand with the public and then do it in the correct area. Be prepared to throw everything into it and work hard.  Do something that you will enjoy doing - there is nothing worse than working at something and don't really enjoy it.  And remember that having you own business is hard work - there are a lot of "hidden" things which you might not realise.  But if you do it right you can have fun doing it  :Smile:

----------


## wynn

Perhaps start an online aquarium supply business run from home, no need for a web site just yet but use facebook to all your friends with the same hobby and ask them to like it to all their friends in the immediate area.

Beauty

No unnecessary overheads beside purchase of stock, therefore markup will probably still leave you cheaper than the local suppliers and supermarkets,
personal knowledgeable service and information to clients, 
no advertising costs to start,
operate after hours which will probably suit your clients anyway,
start small so you can afford the immediate costs without going into the deep hole of debt.

Operate this way to start then add products until you are in a financial position to leave your day job, start a website to increase your customer base.
You can probably run this from home permanently even when it becomes your sole means of income, the saving on rental and other overheads will go a long way to being the base of your income, perhaps a second hand container in the back yard for storage when the garage gets too small.

Good luck!

----------

Entropy Group (08-Mar-16)

----------


## BIGGS

Thank you all so very much for the feedback and advice.
@IanF, yes I understand what you're saying, and I am certainly a 24/7 person, if im not working, then something else but im not sleeping, it is my curse. I am a mechanical engineer, offer me an aquarium store or pet store making R30000 per month and offer me a Senior Engineer position offering R40000 per month, I will be in that aquarium store faster than you can say Fish.

@HR Solutions, thank you for the kind words and the heads up, i am however not just ready for the hardships of owning ones own business, im excited for it, i really am.

@wynn, The Online store did cross my mind, i didn't however look much into it, thank you the tips, advice and ideas, i will certainly explore a bit more this avenue and wee if i can make it happen. nightmare would be livestock i guess, i offer  a 14 day money back guarantee on goldfish, and 14 minute money back guarantee on all marine life, lol just kidding. i wonder... for  business with no premises (so run from home), no website (so using facebook), what would the best sort of business registration option for this be? considering the fact that it would hopefully grow in the future

Thank you all again

----------


## HR Solutions

It seems like fish is definitely your thing then ......... reminds me of a short motivational video called "Fish" - Catch the Energy.  Release the Potential.  Not quite about aquariums but very cool to watch it - it will inspire you.  Its only about 10min long.  :Smile:

----------


## reuphk

> It seems like fish is definitely your thing then ......... reminds me of a short motivational video called "Fish" - Catch the Energy.  Release the Potential.  Not quite about aquariums but very cool to watch it - it will inspire you.  Its only about 10min long.


Excellent watch.  Definitely check this out (some versions on youtube, try this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZKiJejNRtw)

----------


## reuphk

on the business...

I can hear the entrepreneur (and youth) in your sentiments, and this is really great.  I also think about the profile of person who is a GM at a young age and a mechanical engineer.
The question I have, considering your (1) already workaholic nature  :Smile:  - very good for entrepreneurs (2) technical abilities and (3) love of fish...
Would you want to buy a PET/AQUARIUM STORE or build one from scratch?  I would suggest that you build it.  On this basis, the next question.
Would you open this in a centre, or just off the main areas i.e. on a plot.  I would suggest on a plot where you can start with a small base, and then grow it larger (think Plantland and future diversification)
This could bring financing in from the bank to finance the plot as residential initially, plus of course the benefit of having a property asset.

Biggs, you leave the impression from your mails that you would be happy running a small business, but considering your track record based on age and achievements, I would also suggest that this will only keep you happy for a while.  Not knowing you, I might be wrong, but consider...
Would you build a small, one-man business or a franchise?  I would suggest, setup the business from start to become a franchise and you have the potential for growing a large franchise later.

This is all from this Dragon   :Smile: 
ok, one more thing... HAVE FUN!

----------


## Dave A

> I enjoy my work but every single day I dream about having my own business


You seem to have a good job and good career prospects. 
What exactly is it about "having your own business" that seems so appealing?

----------

Entropy Group (08-Mar-16)

----------


## Blurock

> i promised myself i need to start something before i am 30yrs old, infact i should have started long ago but every idea just does not seem right.


Biggs, one is never too old or too young. You have skills. As an engineer you have a great advantage over your peers.  You are obviously bored/uninspired/gatvol and full of ideas. That is good, because that is how innovation starts. I have also aspired to have my own business and have looked at different options including restaurants, franchises, the lot. Money has always been a concern and a restraint. 

Only when I started my consulting business and met with more people through networking did I find my niche in a manufacturing start-up. Its an opportunity that came our way and is the exact opposite of what I had been doing before. I am pleased to say that with a magic team with diverse skills, we have developed new, innovative products that are in demand and are recession proof. We have this week received our first export order.

Your idea of doing what you enjoy is good. Keep looking and don't sell yourself short. See if you can combine your skills with what you'd like to do. Don't start a business just for the sake of getting out of the rut. Do not buy a franchise if it will restrict and frustrate you to work according to a predetermined recipe. As an engineer I suppose you would like a challenge and would look at something innovate that will keep your interest. 

Start your business by networking and talking to different business owners. Be patient. You will be amazed at the information and ideas that it will generate. :Big Grin:

----------


## wynn

> what would the best sort of business registration option for this be? considering the fact that it would hopefully grow in the future


Put your head down and go for it, keep your day job and use your personal contacts and social media to start the ball rolling.

Sole prop 'Biggs' trading as 'Big Fish' to start, if it takes off you can then do the registration thing (Big Fish Pty Ltd) and register for VAT if you have to but don't incur the unnecessary expenses to start, shoe string to test the water and do the research, find out what other aquarium owners are looking for and fill the demand.

The only reason to form a Co when you start is to put a layer between your private life and the business if you intend incurring debt but most suppliers and finance houses require personal liability anyway so it don't help much.

Of course you can go big but you will also probably go bust without the necessary research.

They say the butterflies in the stomach when you start the business is addictive!

----------


## BIGGS

@reuphk - Thank you for the great advice and very kind words, in-fact I do not like the centre idea..I am about improvement, and my plans would not work in a mall environment.
@DaveA - I am grateful for the way God has looked after me so far, no doubt about that, but I am not designed to work for someone, I have proven to myself that I can but for how long I do not know yet. I need the freedom, I need the space to do my own things, a career for me needs to be more challenging than this.

@Blurock, thank you for the advice, yes I wish not be hasty. thank you

@wynn - thank you again man. 'BIGGS' trading as "Big Fish" .... LOVE IT... 

I really do appreciate all the advice you guys are giving me, thank you all. This life is temporary, it is a shame to waste our time here. working for a boss is not a waste of time, it is good for some, and not for others, I wish not to offend anyone with the things I say and if I do, it is not intentional and I apologise. everyone's design is different, everyone thinks differently. me wanting to start a business has lot more to do with just making money, its a personal thing, its the challenge, its the possibilities that come with it, I am however not in a dream world, bills still need to be paid, dogs still need to be fed, so I'm not about to walk away from my job, this false security has a hold one me.

----------

Blurock (17-Apr-15)

----------


## Houses4Rent

Stay a well paid GM for a while and use your payslips to start a side business by buying buy to let property. Manage it yourself at the beginning so you can learn the ropes. Once you have a few you can use an agent if you want. Many are useless though.
That is a nice side line business and pension plan builder. Drop any contributions to RA's and other paper assets and pump all into property. You send the tenant to work to pay your asset off. I cannot get much better/more passive.

----------


## Pap_sak

Coming from a small retail back ground - and on your initial ideas:

The pet industry is tough - especially as most supermarkets stock pet food - which would be nice repeat business for the pet shops. Don't really no enough about the industry to comment - but look at all the competition (including vets) before making up your mind. Personally, going online (bidorbuy works well) would probably give you a good feel for the market. Can you breed marine fish?

Convenience stores - well that just tough - low margins, long hours, very public, shop lifters.

If you like food how about ether a food trailer and take it to events or cheaper yet, get a spot at a weekend food market. Low overheads and low capital requirements (without the trailer), you do not need to give up your job - if it works combine the two ie food trailer in a business district monday to friday and market on the weekends. From what you have said, I would go this route (weekend craft market for a year or so) - and put your money you have into an ETF and start letting other people make you money.

----------


## wynn

http://www.academyofsmall.business/b...f73a09b425156c

There you go! a free business start up course that you don't have to leave your day job for!

----------


## BusFact

> Thank you all so very much for the feedback and advice.
> @IanF, yes I understand what you're saying, and I am certainly a 24/7 person, if im not working, then something else but im not sleeping, it is my curse. I am a mechanical engineer, offer me an aquarium store or pet store making R30000 per month and offer me a Senior Engineer position offering R40000 per month, I will be in that aquarium store faster than you can say Fish.


I tend to be a bit more pessimistic / realistic  :Smile:  Have you done the maths on running a shop where you intend to come out with R30k a month? Keeping in mind that rent in a retail centre could be around R20k, then a shop assistant (you can't be there the whole time) - that's another R10k, then insurance, security, bank fees, accountant fees .... soon you're up to another R10k.

So your business needs to generate R70k a month - that's gross profit, not sales. I don't know what the aquarium market margins are like, but lets assume you make a 100% mark up on your products. Can you sell R140k worth of fish / aquariums every month?

I don't know the answer, but you'll need to.

I think traditional retail is a tough market.

----------


## adrianh

Why did you study mechanical engineering in the first place? Don't you want to use this hard earned skill?

----------


## wynn

As promised here is the link to the first of the FREE!!!!! webinars on business start up.

http://www.academyofsmall.business/b...e00a305a617cb7

----------


## wynn

Here is the next link it lists the first and second webinar

https://vl219.infusionsoft.com/app/l...795b4df0f089d3

----------


## wynn

Here is the link to the third webinar

http://www.academyofsmall.business/b...4c9b47499d1eb3

----------


## wynn

The fourth webinar has been added

https://vl219.infusionsoft.com/app/l...1b359cddd60f6b


Hope it is fixed now

----------

vieome (28-May-15)

----------


## wynn

I don't know if these links keep up dating or not but here is the latest one, there is one more after this


http://www.academyofsmall.business/b...d566be26531866

----------


## wynn

Here is the link for the last of the series

https://vl219.infusionsoft.com/app/l...cddf1d43064995

----------


## Nikola

Pizza delivery does not require large capital investments at an early stage. You can expand this business as you want.

----------


## Stephen MacLennan

> Ok so lets imagine i am stepping into the dragons dens, and you guys are the dragons (though im not looking for money or investment...just advice for now)
> 
> I am a 29yr old male living in cape town and working as a GM at an engineering manufacturing company. I enjoy my work but every single day I dream about having my own business, and each day I dream, I lose a day I could have been running my very own business, as small as my ideas may be.
> 
> I would love to start a business in line with something I love, I love animals and I love food.
> 
> IDEA 1 - PET/AQUARIUM STORE: initially suppose to be an 'aquarium' store only but in the area I am eyeing, an aquarium store would not be enough as a large chunk of the community have dogs and Birds, the idea is now then an aquarium store which stock also small animals (cats/hamsters/rabbit) and a range of birds, and accessories, food and toys for all pets. The only issue with this one is start-up capital, it would require a large sum, while I have saved a sum, and intend to sell one of my cars as well, this will still not be enough, so would have to maybe look at investor or loan or or...
> 
> IDEA 2 - TAKE AWAY/FOOD: the idea is solid, the menu solid, the concept is there, but location is  difficult one for me here, i have looked and looked and considered again and again but cannot decide on a suitable location for this type of business.
> ...


Hey Biggs,

Love hearing about people wanting to start businesses :Smile:  There's obviously some great advice already above, but thoughts I'd pitch in my 2c. The hardest thing about starting a business (any business) is actually executing on an idea. There's a fantastic book that I highly recommend that you read called "The Lean Startup" by Eric Ries. Basically, before doing anything, you need to answer two questions for the business idea:
1. Will someone buy what I have to sell?
2. What price will they pay to buy it?

So there are a few things that are probably worth considering. You're obviously still investigating so give some thought to these.
1. The Shop and the Aquarium are capital intensive and you would seriously need to prove that there is a regular and urgent need for them. While the lack of an aquarium currently could be a great opportunity, its also a red light - perhaps people in the area aren't interested in fish?
2. The Fast Food/Delivery is also capital intensive but is affected by something a little more interesting, being the new tech delivery companies that are popping up (Check out Appetite and OrderIn - They're competitors to MrDelivery). I know you're more thinking about the location, but there opportunity to explore is that location is less of an issue with these companies popping up. (If you manage your overheads and gear the business for fast food and delivery, paying rent in prime real estate really isn't such a necessity).

You need to see if you can sell one meal, one aquarium etc to one person. Then try and sell to another, and another, and then try and get existing customers to buy again. You can be super creative with this process and how you go about proving these assumptions, but they will save you a lot of heart ache, effort and cash!! 

An example for the above: for fast food, pick a cuisine, and offer to collect and deliver food of that type to any of your neighbours one weekend. Sounds a little ludicrous I know, but if you can't find a neighbour to take you up on a food delivery for a certain cuisine, chances are there may not be enough demand for it. Not the best example I know but hopefully it helps  :Smile:

----------

